# hypothetical question



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

You are stranded on a tropical island. What 3 items would you want to survive? No answers like - a boat, cell phone, etc.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Ferrocerium Fire Starting Rods

500 MG Amoxicillin 

Playboy 1981-1990


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

A blonde, a brunet and a red head


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

A good knife,










a stainless steel, non-electric distiller,









and a smokin hot country girl who will actually be able to handle it,


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My bug out bag,
My wife, 
and a fishing pole


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Well....let's see,

If I had to be alone, I guess I'd take some dry matches, a year supply of toilet tissue ;-) and probably a good knife.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

bennettvm said:


> You are stranded on a tropical island. What 3 items would you want to survive?...


I'll take just one item, a "How to Survive on a Tropical Island" book..

PS- Tom Hanks did alright in 'Castaway' when he was washed up on the beach with absolutely nothing, so so I suppose if there's enough water and food we'd be able to do the same by learning on the job.

Go Tom!


----------



## Nuklhed (Feb 17, 2013)

a knife, diving mask, and my calm wits!


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

my knife, potable water and the popular floatation device known as Pamela Anderson. I'll tough it out


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

punch said:


> popular floatation device known as Pamela Anderson.


Damn man! You might not make it. I hear they have strains of Syphilis now that are immune to everything (even Pamela Anderson).


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

Complete Fishing pole, A nice axe, The bible


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2013)

Coconuts, sand and palm trees.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

paraquack said:


> A blonde, a brunet and a red head


Nailed it!!!


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I guess we're not supposed to add people to our list, but if I could, my wife would be first. Not sure I'd like to survive without her alongside! After that, knife and ferro rod, and if I get a third item, a cooking pot.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I surely wouldn't bring my wife. Ex-wife anyways. Talk about the perfect way to ruin an otherwise good time. :mrgreen:

Excluding people though, and looking at it in a practical way the best things to bring would be the longest lasting, most important tools for shelter, water, food and fire. You can make shelter and gain food with a good knife and it's the one thing I'd take if I could only have one thing. If the island has a good source of fresh, safe, drinking water than you could probably live without the destiller, but otherwise you need water before anything else. Than you need food. A fishing rod would be nice, but the line won't last forever and does that include the hooks, weights and lures needed to make fishing with it a real go? I think I'd prefer a good stainless steel 3 pronged spear head instead and with my knife could easily make spear after spear with that I could get lots of fish, crabs and stingrays with to feed me much longer. If there's the fresh, safe water source than I'd take as long lasting a firesteel as I could get. I can make fire without it. It's just a lot easier with it.


----------



## stonewolf (Mar 22, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> I surely wouldn't bring my wife. Ex-wife anyways. Talk about the perfect way to ruin an otherwise good time. :mrgreen:
> 
> View attachment 1835


i would and a shovle and my G.O.D. bag lol might as well take care of some of lifes bs while im there lol ... that looks like as good a spot as any lol


----------



## Bailey (Feb 20, 2013)

A good looking nymphomaniac survival expert springs to mind. ;-)


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

A really good knife, a really good firearm, and a really good fire-starter.

Knife for obvious uses and making fishing spears, firearm for hunting game, and fire starter for warmth, cooking, and a signal fire.

Then when I get rescued, I would write a book, sell the movie rights, go out the speaking circuit, get rich, retire, and live happily ever after, with my wife, which is why I did not list any women as necessities...!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

stonewolf said:


> i would and a shovle and my G.O.D. bag lol might as well take care of some of lifes bs while im there lol ... that looks like as good a spot as any lol


If you were on a deserted island, you wouldn't need to worry about her anymore. You'd never see her again most likely and be better forgetting her forever, washing away your miserable memories of her in the sand and surf and arms of someone like this who you could hypothetically bring with you instead in this thread.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

bennettvm said:


> You are stranded on a tropical island. What 3 items would you want to survive? No answers like - a boat, cell phone, etc.


water filter
biovac
netting

of course I woud probably change up the biovac for a lifetime supply of food.

or perhaps instead of netting a trident, or spear gun. netting has multiple uses though camo, bug protection and fishing, holding stuff, hammock.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Sandals resort would cover enough.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

A BIG heavy knife (big enough to chop with)
A tarp (for shelter and rainwater collection)
A big cooking pot (for cooking, rainwater collection & carrying stuff)


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Knife
Fire start rod
soccer ball


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Putting aside the smoking hot honeys. I guess I'd be better served by the knife, a tough sleeping bag and a cast iron pot. There's going to be quite a lot of seafood to boil and I know the nights will be cold at some point. A good sleeping bag makes a world of difference too out in the bush.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Knife number One
Distilation aluminum pot number two
diving mask Number three.
with knife, have shelter, security, and hunting..
distilation pot- gotta have fresh drinking water, even surrounded by ocean.
diving mask- yes, just for aiding in spearfishing and building fish traps.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A large knife, 200 feet of para-cord, a 10x20 inch fresnell lens - all things I can carry easily. The lens is made of plastic and available in any office store.
The knife - for obvious uses, the cord to keep me off the ground when sleeping, and the lens can not only start fires but can actually be used to weld and cut metal - any scraps I find can be used to make other things.

One thing I know from experience - there is always garbage that is useful.


----------

